# Cain Cigars



## BengalMan (Aug 13, 2007)

They're coming.....

www.caincigars.com

Straight ligero, 2 wrappers, 3 traditional sizes. Custom Ghostriders Chopper with a 22 inch front wheel and almost 10ft long.

Stay tuned....


----------



## Cypress (Jun 27, 2007)

Nice Chopper. I would not mind adding that as my second bike for me in my garage.


----------



## ashmaster (Oct 10, 2008)

That is one gorgeous bike, I can see myself cruising in the Keys with that.


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

nice heads up... WHO DEY!


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

Very nice bike,,,that would look really good under my butt,,,,can't wait for the cigars!


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

Sam is a busy man, so far they sound great!


----------



## dj1340 (Mar 30, 2009)

That bike would take a large parking lot to turn around. I saw them at Sturgis and they are big!
Where in the cincy are are the Cain's going to be available?


----------



## SMOKE20 (Apr 26, 2008)

I saw an ad for this in the new CA


----------



## RCReecer (Apr 28, 2008)

Damn, now I'm gonna be going crazy reading these posts. I keep thinking someone is calling my name. I can't wait to give these a try.


----------



## Saint Jimbob (Aug 21, 2008)

I just had a cigar with our Oliva rep, and it sounds like this cigar's gonna rock: fermented ligero tobaccos from Esteli, Jalapa AND Condega valleys. I joked with him that a box should come with a defibrillator. I'm waiting with cutter in one hand, torch in the other.


----------



## BengalMan (Aug 13, 2007)

So I've now smoked both the Habano and the Maduro and all I can say is wow. Both are strong, but the maduro is a real beast. Like the Serie V, they are strong, but man are they both smooth. We received 4 sizes, I don't know if they'll all make it into production though. Oh yeah, what's been mentioned so far isn't everything. There's a little surprise for everyone at the show.  This is the first cigar ever that actually made me a little dizzy upon standing up after smoking half of it. All in all, you full body cigar nuts are in for a real treat.


----------



## ezmoney5150 (Jan 23, 2008)

Hey Ian,

I bought a few sticks over at Dad's Smoke Shop Thursday. While I was there I smoked a 6X60 Habano and found it outstanding. Very rich. Very Full bodied but well balanced. I bought a robusto 5 3/4x50 maduro and a torpedo, which I think only comes in maduro if I remember what Chris told me. 

I'm smoking the robusto now and it doesn's seem to be as rich and full as that 6x60. Is there a reason for this? like a tweak in the ligero blend? I told Chris that when I figure out which I like best I'll be back for the box.

So far it's the 6X60.


----------



## Bigsmoke1 (Sep 6, 2009)

:grouphug:*CAIN* - Ok, I must warn you, if your going to try this bad boy out make sure you do it on a full stomach. The new CAIN is the brainchild of NUB creator Sam Leccia and is a full-bodied powerhouse. Sam, along with Oliva, have created another innovative smoke for the cigar world to enjoy with this new line. The CAIN is produced using mostly Ligero tobaccos (almost 75%) and is triple fermented to smooth out the Ligero leaves being used for this blend. Even as strong as this cigar may be, it has balance and is very complex.
Binnys in schuamburg, Ill 60195, has them.


----------



## Cigar Man Andy (Aug 13, 2008)

So that you can get a perspective on just how big this bike really is, here is a picture of me and Sam behinf the bike. And yes, we are smoking the Cain. I love the Maduro.


----------



## dj1340 (Mar 30, 2009)

I've seen the Big Bear bikes in Sturgis and they are loooong. This would surely look good sitiing beside my other bikes though. Love the Cain Maduros!


----------



## bologna.com (Aug 28, 2009)

Ohhhhhh, I had one Saturday and these are fantastic....


----------



## fuente~fuente (May 11, 2009)

Well... I still haven't smoked the maduro yet, but.... I smoked my 2nd Habano last night, & it straight up put me on my arse!!!:spank::yield::dizzy:

Let's just say, for myself, it's best that I have something in my tummy before I have one of these great cigars.:lol: 

I didn't get sick feeling, but... I made a trip to the restroom to throw a little cold water on my face.:biggrin: I haven't had anything like that happen since my 1st LFD Chisel!:bowdown:


----------



## fiddlegrin (Feb 8, 2009)

fuente~fuente said:


> Well... I still haven't smoked the maduro yet, but.... I smoked my 2nd Habano last night, & it straight up put me on my arse!!!:spank::yield::dizzy:


*Duly noted!*

*Hence the expression " Raising Cain!" :scared:*


----------



## fiddlegrin (Feb 8, 2009)

Cigar Man Andy said:


> So that you can get a perspective on just how big this bike really is, here is a picture of me and Sam behind the bike. And yes, we are smoking the Cain. I love the Maduro.


*Classic!! :thumb:*

*:clap2:.....:clap2:.....:clap2:.....:clap2:.....:clap2:.....:clap2:.....:clap2:.....*


----------



## fuente~fuente (May 11, 2009)

fiddlegrin said:


> *Duly noted!*
> 
> *Hence the expression " Raising Cain!" :scared:*


I literally had "steak & potatoes" before I smoked the 1st one.

I literally... immediately drove to Wendy's after I smoked this one.........to prevent any ugly ramifications!:lol:


----------



## fiddlegrin (Feb 8, 2009)

fuente~fuente said:


> I literally had "steak & potatoes" before I smoked the 1st one.
> 
> I literally... immediately drove to Wendy's after I smoked this one.........to prevent any ugly ramifications!:lol:


*WOW!!!*

I'm glad you knew what to do!

Hmmmm now I'm hungry____ thanks!!! :hungry:

.


----------



## calhounhusker (Apr 28, 2009)

I like the Maduro moreso than the Habana but they are both good. Not as strong as I thought they would be though.


----------



## MKR160 (Dec 2, 2008)

I have 2 of the Cain Maduro's resting in my Humidor. Cant wait to burn one of these bad boys. ainkiller:


----------



## SMOKE20 (Apr 26, 2008)

I havent found any of the maduros yet, I have smoked my first habano last night and I was really really impressed. 

To me it wasnt a super spicy cigar but was very powerful in its flavor. It kind of blasted you with all these tastes and flavors, the best part was how smooth it really was. Just an outstanding cigar.

A real pleasure to smoke. Will be buying a box soon


----------



## zeavran1 (Aug 18, 2009)

This sounds really strong. I'll have to get up some nerve before I try it.


----------



## fiddlegrin (Feb 8, 2009)

Guess I'm gonna have to beat the bushes and find some of these!


----------



## Stevins (Aug 8, 2009)

I just picked up a habano robusto at my local shop today. It wasnt that expensive, just a little of $6 for the stick.


----------

